# The Number 137



## dakimfo137 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ever since i was in elementary school, this number 137 has been following me. 
(This is for real, as all my friends i tell automatically think it is a 23 rip-off)

It first started in elementary school where all kids are assigned an ID for lunch and school computers and such and mine was dakim137. Da from Daniel, Kim from Kim (last name) and a random number = 137. 

I started noticing a pattern of 137 as i reached freshman year in high school. Many cases are all coincidence i suppose, but randomly checking my watch when i get nervous (habit), and the time is 1:37. Putting food in the microwave for 5 mins and again RANDOMLY checking to have it be 1:37 left. 

Besides these, there are other places where the number occurs, such as my favorite television shows or books. 
I remember that in Lost, there was a scene where 137 happened to show up on the screen. 
In season two of Heroes, in a scene in which a cheerleader is writing a number on a girl's forehead, and it happens to be 137. 
In Dragon Ball, the first Budokai that Goku and Krillin attended had 137 fighters. 
In Marvel's Civil War series, i don't remember clearly, but remember reading something concerning 137 superheroes. 

The most recent event in which i encountered 137 was when i was taking the March SATs, where i tested in Rm 137. 

I wish to ask the people of this forum what they think of this strangeness. I cannot decide whether it is a lucky number or an unlucky number, for it contains both 13 (unlucky) and 7(lucky)..... Many other people may have a lucky number, but it is probably a single-digit... so yeah. 

What do you all think of this?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

Pretty cool I guess. I can see why your friends think its a ripoff of 23 (good movie)?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2009)

I see 967 everywhere  seriously...


----------



## jason9000 (Apr 10, 2009)

Perhaps you are the key to understanding "one of the greatest damn mysteries of physics."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fine-structure_constant


----------



## (X) (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah this is freaking scary  Ever since I started to listen to metal I've been seeing the number 666 everywhere, it's freaking me out !


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 10, 2009)

dakimfo137 said:


> 13 (unlucky) and 7(lucky)..... Many other people may have a lucky number, but it is probably a single-digit... so yeah.



Maybe the 13 and 7 cancel each other out so you are neither lucky or non-lucky.

What is odd is that my 'lucky number' has always been 37. Don't know why. That is just what I answer when people ask, 'what is your lucky number?'.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

137 is not following you, you are following 137.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 10, 2009)

The number 24 has been 'following me' for quite some time, but I kinda find some joy in it


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 10, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> dakimfo137 said:
> 
> 
> > 13 (unlucky) and 7(lucky)..... Many other people may have a lucky number, but it is probably a single-digit... so yeah.
> ...



But everyone knows 37 is the root of evil!

Explanation: 666 is evil, 666 = 2 * 3^2 * 37, 2 isn't evil, because 2 is the basis of even-odd arguments, 3 isn't evil because it's used positively in almost every story, so one must conclude that 37 is the root of evil.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

My lucky numbers happen to be 2, and 13. For every year of my life in every sport I've played, my jersey number has always been either 2 or 13. And I never got to choose. That's 3 teams for every year since kindergarten, making a total of 24 different jerseys I've worn, not counting this year. And my lunch number was 111, which freaked me out for some reason.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

How many times have you used a computer that wasn't numbered 137? Or looked at your watch or the microwave to see the time was other than 1:37? Stop being overly paranoid and superstitious. The number is meaningless and you're trying to draw conclusions when it is not necessary.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 10, 2009)

The number 26 has been following me for almost 11 months now. And before that 25 followed me for a whole year! I wonder what number will follow me next?

By the way everybody knows that 42 is the ultimate number.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

LarsN said:


> The number 26 has been following me for almost 11 months now. And before that 25 followed me for a whole year! I wonder what number will follow me next?



We'll the answer to that is obviously 42. In addition, 25 and 26 are also actually 42.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

The number 24 followed me for a long time. 
First, I realized that there are 24 hours in a day. Then, I won the 24 challenge math game at my school in 3rd grade. Several times a year, I notice that the date happen to be 24. For a math contest, I happened to get 24/25 questions correct in middle school. One of my classroom numbers was 3-24. Then, I turned on the TV, and there happened to be a stupid TV show called "24." When I started cubing, 24 popped up even more than ever. There are 24 edge stickers, and 24 corners stickers.  I always end up taking averages of 24 solves. 24 seconds used to be my PB at one time. Once in a while, when I get a bad solve, it still becomes a 24 second solve. At one point several of my Youtube cubing videos had 24 views and I had 24 subscribers.
On November 24th, 2007, I've received my first pyraminx from my friend.


----------



## TheBB (Apr 10, 2009)

_You know, the most amazing thing happened to me tonight. I was coming here, on the way to the lecture, and I came in through the parking lot. And you won't believe what happened. I saw a car with the license plate ARW 357. Can you imagine? Of all the millions of license plates in the state, what was the chance that I would see that particular one tonight? Amazing!_

- Richard Feynman


----------



## KevinK (Apr 10, 2009)

It's all because of a principal called conformation bias. Psychics use it all of the time. A psychic might say about 30 names in a reading and hope that just 5 of the names are dead people who you know. You will remember that the psychic got a few wrong, but you won't remember how many he or she got wrong because you only care about the ones that are correct. You probably check the time many times a day, so you are bound to see the clock when it is 1:37 at least once.


----------



## Swoncen (Apr 10, 2009)

For me it's 1337..


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 10, 2009)

wow the number 76 has been following me. glad to hear I'm not alone.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 10, 2009)

I wasn't being followed by a number, but a card.

Damn, seriously how many times can you pick the 8 of clubs out of a deck? It wasn't the same deck too, like the 8 of clubs could be bent or something that forced me to take it.

No, I just cut the deck and bam, the 8 of clubs. I used to get it like once every 3 picks.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 10, 2009)

thats interesting.

13 is my lucky number. haha


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2009)

17 is my lucky number. But it doesn't stalk me like your numbers do, it just shows up from time to time to say hi, and I'm always glad to see it ^_^


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 10, 2009)

It probably happened twice or three times and then you noticed that you'd seen it before. And then you just think of it every time you see that number. You probably don't think about that you're not seeing 137 when you see another number


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 10, 2009)

hmmm my name is damian, i have 6 letters in all 3 of my names, my mom calls my dad the devil and my dad calls my mom a witch... my old assigned loggin name for signing in on the comps at school was deco.666 and my pass was 666.canton my b-day is 122392 which adds up to 19 and when its devided by six (total number of digits added to get 19) i get 3.1666666666666666666666666666667 *gasp*
what does this all mean?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

It means nothing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 10, 2009)

*paranoia* gets us all from time to time...


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 10, 2009)

oh i know lol but its still fun to think about


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 10, 2009)

1/6 = 0.166666666666666
4/6 = 0.666666666666666
7/6 = 1.166666666666666

Divide 3k + 1 into 6 and you will get a bunch of sixes. It's 1 in 3.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 10, 2009)

1138 is the only number that matters. Or 138, because that's what we are.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 10, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I wasn't being followed by a number, but a card.
> 
> Damn, seriously how many times can you pick the 8 of clubs out of a deck? It wasn't the same deck too, like the 8 of clubs could be bent or something that forced me to take it.
> 
> No, I just cut the deck and bam, the 8 of clubs. I used to get it like once every 3 picks.




got the same thing, but with 3 of clubs, I'm a magician, but even when I'm not forcing the 3 of clubs appears like 1 out of 10 times (instead of 1 in 54 like most cards)

maybe I'm subconsciously forcing it because it's one of the most "visual" cards (easiest to see from far away and on camera)

and yes I am aware every card picked in a penn and teller show is the 3 of clubs


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> 1138 is the only number that matters. Or 138, because that's what we are.



Isn't that a misfits song?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 10, 2009)

Ellis said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 1138 is the only number that matters. Or 138, because that's what we are.
> ...





And for bonus points, why did The Misfits choose 138?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



Doesn't it have to do with a george lucas movie? thx-1138, or they wrote it because of it.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 10, 2009)

Ellis said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



You win!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

yaaay!! Everyone else loses!!


----------



## Jai (Apr 10, 2009)

What's up with you guys? Numbers stalking you?
Geez...
Oh, and for the record, I follow my number around, not the other way around.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 11, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > dakimfo137 said:
> ...


girls are also the root of all evil.

money = sqrt)evil
money^2 = evil
time = money
girls = time x money
= money x money
= money^2
girls = evil


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 11, 2009)

It's true, usually when you see a number a lot, it is you following it. What I mean by this, is that if you start seeing a number a lot, it's because you probably were thinking about it, or maybe saw it quite a bit in a short period of time. Which causes you to think about more, and also causes you to notice it easier.


----------



## dakimfo137 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ellis said:


> How many times have you used a computer that wasn't numbered 137? Or looked at your watch or the microwave to see the time was other than 1:37? Stop being overly paranoid and superstitious. The number is meaningless and you're trying to draw conclusions when it is not necessary.



Well i never check the time or microwave usually anyway. I just get the feeling that this feeling that i have to check if the microwave is done, or if my class (high school) is over yet. I only check once, get 1:37 then stop checking.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

dakimfo137 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > How many times have you used a computer that wasn't numbered 137? Or looked at your watch or the microwave to see the time was other than 1:37? Stop being overly paranoid and superstitious. The number is meaningless and you're trying to draw conclusions when it is not necessary.
> ...



But my point was... always? What about all the times you look at the clock and it's not 1:37? You only notice the times that are 1:37 because you think it has some deep meaning. I'm sure I've looked at a clock at that time on many many occasions throughout my life, the only difference is that I know that it doesn't mean anything besides the fact that it's 1:37.


----------

